# Decatur sportsman club



## matthewsman (Dec 17, 2006)

Anybody on here hunt the Decatur Sportsman Club adjoing CE?Is that Y'all Jasper and Southpaw draw?


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Dec 18, 2006)

matthewsman said:


> Anybody on here hunt the Decatur Sportsman Club adjoing CE?Is that Y'all Jasper and Southpaw draw?




That's not us. We are on Murder Creek Rd.
Where is this club located you are talking about?


----------



## Jasper (Dec 18, 2006)

matthewsman said:


> Anybody on here hunt the Decatur Sportsman Club adjoing CE?Is that Y'all Jasper and Southpaw draw?



No, not me Donnie. What do you know about it?


----------



## matthewsman (Dec 18, 2006)

*thanks guys*

I was hunting near the property line on it for the Adult/child hunt...There was a littl e pig sign on the creek near there and plenty of turkey sign too....I thought if it was reasonable and some folks could give me some info on it worth hearing,I would see about trying to get in....It's so covienient for us to get down there,but the hunting is so limited on the wma.....

We were just riding and looking,and they had their name on the club so we thought we'd ask.....

John, I was thinking you and SPD were on the same lease down there and was curious if that was it..

SPD,is that the land that was clear-cut in the last two years with the shootin' houses in the cuts?..


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Dec 18, 2006)

No our land is directly across the road from the property that has been clear cut. We have 250 acres that is bordered on 2 sides by the WMA.


----------

